# Apostas Temperaturas Mínimas - Dias 1 e 2 de dezembro de 2012



## David sf (28 Nov 2012 às 13:58)

*Regulamento*

Concurso de apostas para a temperatura *Mínima* dos dias 1 e 2 de dezembro (sábado e domingo).

*O concurso consiste em:*

*1)* Aposta de previsão da *temperatura Mínima* em 10 estações seleccionadas, para os dias indicados.


*Estações seleccionadas:*

 1 - Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro - Inst.Meteorologia
 2 – Miranda do Douro - Inst.Meteorologia
 3 - Luzim - Penafiel  - Inst.Meteorologia
 4 - Arouca  - Inst.Meteorologia
 5 – Dunas de Mira -  Inst.Meteorologia
 6 – Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo (Vila Torpim) -  Inst.Meteorologia
 7 – Oeiras - MeteoOeiras
 8 - Redomdo -  MeteoRedondo
 9 – Zambujeira -  Inst.Meteorologia
10 – Areeiro (Reg. Autónoma da Madeira) -  Inst.Meteorologia




*Regras*

* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das duas temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas estações, das dez referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.

* A submissão de apostas começa agora, havendo uma *penalização de 10% a partir das 7:00h de sexta-feira, dia 30*, e uma *penalização de 20% para quem submeta depois das 12:00 desse mesmo dia*.

* A submissão *termina às 15:30 de sexta-feira, dia 30*, coincidindo com o início da saída das 12z do GFS.

A penalização é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 6ºC e tiver uma penalização de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 6.6ºC (6ºC+0,6ºC)

* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IM ou no site da estação amadora, será excluída do concurso.

* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar.

* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.



*Formato*
Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas. 
----------------
*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC 
Luzim : Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC 
Arouca: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC 
Figueira CR: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC 
Oeiras: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC 
Redondo: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC 
Zambujeira: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC 
Areeiro: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC 

----------------

xx,xºC e yy,yºC são a temperatura com uma casa decimal.

Exemplo:
Estação X: Sáb 02,5ºC  Dom -01,3ºC 

Em simultâneo decorre outro concurso de apostas nas temperaturas máximas. Haverá um vencedor na aposta das temperaturas mínimas, outro nas máximas e um grande vencedor global, resultante da soma de ambas as classificações.

Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.

Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## vitamos (28 Nov 2012 às 14:53)

vitamos 
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -00,5ºC Dom -01,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb 00,8ºC Dom -03,4ºC
Luzim : Sáb 03,2ºC Dom -00,8ºC
Arouca: Sáb 04,0ºC Dom 00,0ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 06,1ºC Dom 00,6ºC
Figueira CR: Sáb 00,5ºC Dom -02,5ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 07,0ºC Dom 04,1ºC
Redondo: Sáb 03,0ºC Dom -00,7ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 07,0ºC Dom 01,6ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 02,0ºC Dom 02,0ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Nov 2012 às 15:03)

Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -3,5ºC Dom -4,2ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -1,7ºC Dom -2,5ºC
Luzim : Sáb 4,3ºC Dom 2,1ºC
Arouca: Sáb -1,3ºC Dom -2,5ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 5,1ºC Dom 4,9ºC
Figueira CR: Sáb -1,5ºC Dom -2,3ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 6,4ºC Dom 5,1ºC
Redondo: Sáb 1,0ºC Dom 0,00ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 8,0ºC Dom 6,6ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 3,2ºC Dom 1,0ºC


----------



## stormy (28 Nov 2012 às 15:24)

*Stormy*

Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -03,0ºC Dom -02,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -02,0ºC Dom -03,0ºC
Luzim : Sáb 02,0ºC Dom -01,0ºC
Arouca: Sáb 00,0ºC Dom -03,0ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 05,0ºC Dom -01,0C
Figueira CR: Sáb -03,0ºC Dom -03,0ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 07,0ºC Dom 07,0ºC
Redondo: Sáb 04,0ºC Dom 03,0ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 05,0ºC Dom 01,0ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 02,0ºC Dom 01,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2012 às 17:07)

*João Soares*

Lamas de Mouro: Sáb 00.5ºC Dom -01.3ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -00.7ºC Dom -02.1ºC 
Luzim : Sáb 02.6ºC Dom 00.0ºC 
Arouca: Sáb 01.7ºC Dom -00.5ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 04.2ºC Dom 01.5ºC 
Figueira CR: Sáb 01.3ºC Dom -02.5ºC 
Oeiras: Sáb 07.8ºC Dom 06.6ºC 
Redondo: Sáb 03.7ºC Dom 00.4ºC 
Zambujeira: Sáb 07.5ºC Dom 05.9ºC 
Areeiro: Sáb 03.4ºC Dom 02.7ºC


----------



## N_Fig (28 Nov 2012 às 18:12)

*N_Fig*
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -02,4ºC Dom -03,0ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -01,1ºC Dom -02,8ºC 
Luzim : Sáb 02,3ºC Dom 00,9ºC 
Arouca: Sáb 01,0ºC Dom -00,9ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 01,9ºC Dom -01,0ºC 
Figueira CR: Sáb 01,4ºC Dom -00,1ºC 
Oeiras: Sáb 07,0ºC Dom 05,9ºC 
Redondo: Sáb 04,4ºC Dom 02,7ºC 
Zambujeira: Sáb 05,6ºC Dom 02,4ºC 
Areeiro: Sáb 02,7ºC Dom 01,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2012 às 18:24)

*Jonas_87*

Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -02,3ºC Dom -03,5ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -02,5ºC Dom -04,1ºC 
Luzim : Sáb 02,6ºC Dom 00,1ºC 
Arouca: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom -02,7ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 01,1ºC Dom -01,5ºC 
Figueira CR: Sáb -01,1ºC Dom -02,6ºC 
Oeiras: Sáb 04,8ºC Dom 03,7ºC 
Redondo: Sáb 03,1ºC Dom -01,1ºC 
Zambujeira: Sáb 03,6ºC Dom 00,4ºC 
Areeiro: Sáb 02,2ºC Dom 01,1ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Nov 2012 às 08:04)

WHORTAS
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom -00,8ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -00,8ºC Dom -01,8ºC
Luzim : Sáb 01,5ºC Dom -00,5ºC
Arouca: Sáb 00,6ºC Dom -00,6ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 04,1ºC Dom 03,3ºC
Figueira CR: Sáb 00,5ºC Dom -02,5ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 07,5ºC Dom 07,0ºC
Redondo: Sáb 02,5ºC Dom 00,6ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 02,0ºC Dom 03,3ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 02,8ºC Dom 02,3ºC


----------



## Geostrofico (29 Nov 2012 às 12:23)

*geostrofico*
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb 01,3ºC Dom 00,8ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -03,2ºC Dom -02,8ºC
Luzim : Sáb 04,5ºC Dom 01,5ºC
Arouca: Sáb -02,2ºC Dom -02,6ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 02,5ºC Dom 03,5ºC
Figueira CR: Sáb -02,1ºC Dom -02,9ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 05,5ºC Dom 06,9ºC
Redondo: Sáb 01,2ºC Dom 00,3ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 04,2ºC Dom 02,5ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 02,8ºC Dom 03,3ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2012 às 12:33)

*miguel*
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb 00,2ºC Dom -01,6ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb 01,7ºC Dom -01,3ºC 
Luzim : Sáb 02,0ºC Dom 00,0ºC 
Arouca: Sáb 02,4ºC Dom 00,2ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 03,9ºC Dom 02,5ºC 
Figueira CR: Sáb 02,8ºC Dom -01,0ºC 
Oeiras: Sáb 06,9ºC Dom 04,9ºC 
Redondo: Sáb 01,6ºC Dom -01,0ºC 
Zambujeira: Sáb 03,7ºC Dom -00,5ºC 
Areeiro: Sáb 05,7ºC Dom 02,7ºC


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2012 às 12:39)

*Agreste*

Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom -00,5ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom -01,5ºC 
Luzim : Sáb -01,0ºC Dom -01,5ºC 
Arouca: Sáb -00,5ºC Dom 00,0ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 05,0ºC Dom 06,5ºC 
Figueira CR: Sáb 00,0ºC Dom -01,0ºC 
Oeiras: Sáb 07,1ºC Dom 06,6ºC 
Redondo: Sáb 03,0ºC Dom 02,0ºC 
Zambujeira: Sáb 05,0ºC Dom 03,0ºC 
Areeiro: Sáb 00,0ºC Dom 00,5ºC


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2012 às 15:18)

*vinc7e*

 Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -0,8ºC Dom -1,9ºC 
 Miranda do Douro: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom -01,1ºC 
 Luzim : Sáb 0,9ºC Dom 1,5ºC 
 Arouca: Sáb -0,5ºC Dom -0,9ºC 
 Dunas de Mira: Sáb 05,0ºC Dom 06,5ºC 
 Figueira CR: Sáb 00,1ºC Dom -01,1ºC 
 Oeiras: Sáb 07,9ºC Dom 06,9ºC 
 Redondo: Sáb 02,6ºC Dom 02,0ºC 
 Zambujeira: Sáb 05,7ºC Dom 04,0ºC 
 Areeiro: Sáb 00,0ºC Dom 01,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2012 às 17:44)

*AnDré*
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -01,2ºC Dom -03,2ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -02,1ºC Dom -04,2ºC
Luzim : Sáb 01,1ºC Dom -02,5ºC
Arouca: Sáb 01,5ºC Dom -02,4ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 03,5ºC Dom -01,1ºC
Figueira CR: Sáb 01,1ºC Dom -02,3ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 07,9ºC Dom 06,1ºC
Redondo: Sáb 04,3ºC Dom 01,1ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 05,5ºC Dom 02,5ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 02,8ºC Dom 02,9ºC


----------



## tomalino (29 Nov 2012 às 18:42)

*tomalino*
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -01,6ºC Dom -02,9ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -02,4ºC Dom -03,7ºC
Luzim: Sáb 01,3ºC Dom -01,1ºC
Arouca: Sáb 00,8ºC Dom -01,6ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 2,2ºC Dom -0.4ºC
Figueira CR: Sáb -01,4ºC Dom -02,1ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 07,4ºC Dom 06,2ºC
Redondo: Sáb 00,7ºC Sáb -00.8ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 03,0ºC Dom 02,2ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 2,1ºC Dom 2,8ºC


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2012 às 18:45)

rozzo
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb 00,5ºC Dom -02,2ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -01,4ºC Dom -03,5ºC 
Luzim : Sáb 00,4ºC Dom -02,1ºC 
Arouca: Sáb -00,7ºC Dom -02,2ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 00,3ºC Dom -01,4ºC 
Figueira CR: Sáb 00,1ºC Dom -01,3ºC 
Oeiras: Sáb 07,1ºC Dom 04,9ºC 
Redondo: Sáb 03,2ºC Dom 01,5ºC 
Zambujeira: Sáb 06,1ºC Dom 02,6ºC 
Areeiro: Sáb 03,0ºC Dom 02,6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2012 às 18:55)

mr. phillip

Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -03ºC Dom -04ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -02,9ºC Dom -03.5ºC
Luzim : Sáb 01,6ºC Dom 01ºC
Arouca: Sáb -0,6ºC Dom -02,8ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 02ºC Dom -0,5ºC
Figueira CR: Sáb 1ºC Dom -0ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 05ºC Dom 04,2ºC
Redondo: Sáb 04ºC Dom -1,5ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 03,6ºC Dom 02,8ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 3,2ºC Dom 02,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2012 às 20:11)

*algarvio1980*
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -00,9ºC Dom -02,2ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -01,1ºC Dom -04,4ºC
Luzim : Sáb 02,1ºC Dom -00,5ºC
Arouca: Sáb 02,5ºC Dom -01,4ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 04,5ºC Dom 01,1ºC
Figueira CR: Sáb 00,5ºC Dom -01,5ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 08,1ºC Dom 07,1ºC
Redondo: Sáb 03,3ºC Dom 02,1ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 06,5ºC Dom 05,5ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 03,8ºC Dom 02,8ºC


----------



## João Sousa (29 Nov 2012 às 20:49)

João Sousa

Lamas de Mouro: Sáb 00,3ºC Dom -02,3ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -01,2ºC Dom -03,2ºC 
Luzim : Sáb 00,2ºC Dom -01,9ºC 
Arouca: Sáb -00,9ºC Dom -01,8ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 00,5ºC Dom -01,3ºC 
Figueira CR: Sáb -00,6ºC Dom -01,5ºC 
Oeiras: Sáb 08,0ºC Dom 05,0ºC 
Redondo: Sáb 03,1ºC Dom 01,7ºC 
Zambujeira: Sáb 06,2ºC Dom 02,8ºC 
Areeiro: Sáb 03,1ºC Dom 02,5ºC


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2012 às 22:18)

*David sf*
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb 00,0ºC Dom -00,5ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -00,5ºC Dom -02,0ºC 
Luzim : Sáb -00,5ºC Dom -02,0ºC 
Arouca: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom -02,0ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 01,5ºC Dom -00,5ºC 
Figueira CR: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom -02,5ºC 
Oeiras: Sáb 07,5ºC Dom 05,5ºC 
Redondo: Sáb 03,0ºC Dom 00,5ºC 
Zambujeira: Sáb 05,5ºC Dom 04,0ºC 
Areeiro: Sáb 02,0ºC Dom 01,5ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Nov 2012 às 22:42)

*Ruipedroo*

Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -00,4ºC Dom -02,5ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -00,9ºC Dom -01,0ºC 
Luzim : Sáb -00,9ºC Dom 00,2ºC 
Arouca: Sáb 00,1ºC Dom -00,9ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 02,0ºC Dom 00,1ºC 
Figueira CR: Sáb -01,2ºC Dom 02,8ºC 
Oeiras: Sáb 07,5ºC Dom 07,1ºC 
Redondo: Sáb 03,4ºC Dom 00,8ºC 
Zambujeira: Sáb 05,2ºC Dom 04,9ºC 
Areeiro: Sáb 02,3ºC Dom 01,2ºC


----------



## DaniFR (29 Nov 2012 às 23:13)

*DaniFR*

Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -00,9ºC Dom -01,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -01,2ºC Dom -02,5ºC
Luzim : Sáb -00,3ºC Dom -01,1ºC
Arouca: Sáb -00,7ºC Dom -01,4ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 00,3ºC Dom -01,0ºC
Figueira CR: Sáb -01,1ºC Dom -02,0ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 06,4ºC Dom 05,2ºC
Redondo: Sáb 02,3ºC Dom 00,5ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 05,4ºC Dom 03,2ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 02,4ºC Dom 01,3ºC


----------



## manchester (29 Nov 2012 às 23:13)

*Manchester*

Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -00,9ºC Dom 00,4ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -02,1ºC Dom -01,5ºC
Luzim : Sáb 03,0ºC Dom 02,7ºC
Arouca: Sáb -01,3ºC Dom -01,6ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 03,4ºC Dom 04,1ºC
Figueira CR: Sáb -02,6ºC Dom -03,0ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 06,1ºC Dom 08,0ºC
Redondo: Sáb 01,6ºC Dom 01,1ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 03,9ºC Dom 04,1ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 02,9ºC Dom 03,9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2012 às 23:34)

*Duarte Sousa*
 Lamas de Mouro: Sáb 01,0ºC Dom -01,0ºC
 Miranda do Douro: Sáb 00,0ºC Dom -02,5ºC
 Luzim : Sáb 00,0ºC Dom -00,5ºC
 Arouca: Sáb 00,0ºC Dom -02,0ºC
 Dunas de Mira: Sáb 02,5ºC Dom 01,0ºC
 Figueira CR: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom -02,0ºC
 Oeiras: Sáb 07,0ºC Dom 06,0ºC
 Redondo: Sáb 02,0ºC Dom -00,5ºC
 Zambujeira: Sáb 04,5ºC Dom 04,0ºC
 Areeiro: Sáb 02,0ºC Dom 02,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2012 às 00:17)

MSantos
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb 01,0ºC Dom -02,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom -03,5ºC
Luzim : Sáb 02,0ºC Dom -01,5ºC
Arouca: Sáb 01,0ºC Dom -02,0ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 03,5ºC Dom 01,0ºC
Figueira CR: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom -02,5ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 08,5ºC Dom 06,5ºC
Redondo: Sáb 02,5ºC Dom 00,0ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 06,0ºC Dom 04,5ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 02,5ºC Dom 02,0ºC


----------



## Hazores (30 Nov 2012 às 00:21)

Hazores
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -03,1ºC Dom -01,9ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -03,0ºC Dom -03,0ºC
Luzim : Sáb 03,0ºC Dom 03,0ºC
Arouca: Sáb 02,0ºC Dom -02,0ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 03,0ºC Dom 0,0C
Figueira CR: Sáb -02,0ºC Dom -02,0ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 06,0ºC Dom 07,7ºC
Redondo: Sáb 04,0ºC Dom 04,0ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 03,0ºC Dom 03,0ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 02,0ºC Dom 03,0ºC


----------



## meteo (30 Nov 2012 às 00:24)

*meteo*
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb 01,0ºC Dom -03,0ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb 00,0ºC Dom -04,0ºC 
Luzim : Sáb 00,0ºC Dom -02,0ºC 
Arouca: Sáb -00,5ºC Dom -02,0ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 01,5ºC Dom -02,5ºC 
Figueira CR: Sáb 00,0ºC Dom -03,0ºC 
Oeiras: Sáb 07,5ºC Dom 05,5ºC 
Redondo: Sáb 03,0ºC Dom 00,0ºC 
Zambujeira: Sáb 07,0ºC Dom 00,0ºC 
Areeiro: Sáb 02,0ºC Dom 02,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2012 às 00:43)

*Gerofil*
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -02,6ºC Dom -06,8ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -06,1ºC Dom -06,6ºC 
Luzim : Sáb -00,6ºC Dom -01,9ºC 
Arouca: Sáb -00,7ºC Dom -01,8ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 03,1ºC Dom 02,1ºC 
Figueira CR: Sáb -04,4ºC Dom -04,9ºC 
Oeiras: Sáb 07,0ºC Dom 05,5ºC 
Redondo: Sáb 01,8ºC Dom 00,0ºC 
Zambujeira: Sáb 06,1ºC Dom 05,1ºC 
Areeiro: Sáb 02,1ºC Dom 02,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2012 às 01:24)

*Gilmet*
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb 00,1ºC Dom -02,6ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom -03,2ºC 
Luzim : Sáb 01,1ºC Dom -00,8ºC 
Arouca: Sáb 00,5ºC Dom -01,2ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 01,3ºC Dom -00,6ºC 
Figueira CR: Sáb -00,9ºC Dom -02,0ºC 
Oeiras: Sáb 07,3ºC Dom 05,4ºC 
Redondo: Sáb 02,7ºC Dom 00,8ºC 
Zambujeira: Sáb 04,6ºC Dom 01,8ºC 
Areeiro: Sáb 02,8ºC Dom 03,1ºC


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2012 às 01:56)

*Geiras*
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb 00,5ºC Dom -01,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom -02,9ºC
Luzim : Sáb 00,5ºC Dom -01,3ºC
Arouca: Sáb 00,2ºC Dom -01,6ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 01,3ºC Dom -00,3ºC
Figueira CR: Sáb -00,5ºC Dom -02,6ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 07,3ºC Dom 06,5ºC
Redondo: Sáb 02,7ºC Dom 00,8ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 03,5ºC Dom 02,8ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 04,8ºC Dom 01,9ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Nov 2012 às 02:13)

*Jorge_scp*
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb 01,1ºC Dom -00,9ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -02,6ºC Dom -03,5ºC
Luzim : Sáb -01,6ºC Dom -02,7ºC
Arouca: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom -02,4ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb -00,8ºC Dom -02,8ºC
Figueira CR: Sáb 00,2ºC Dom -01,1ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 08,2ºC Dom 06,8ºC
Redondo: Sáb 04,2ºC Dom 02,8ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 05,7ºC Dom 01,7ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 02,6ºC Dom 03,7ºC


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2012 às 04:50)

*criz0r*
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb -00,1ºC Dom -01,9ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom -03,1ºC
Luzim : Sáb -01,2ºC Dom -02,5ºC
Arouca: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom -02,4ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb -00,2ºC Dom -01,7ºC
Figueira CR: Sáb 00,2ºC Dom -01,3ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 07,8ºC Dom 06,1ºC
Redondo: Sáb 04,7ºC Dom 02,2ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 05,4ºC Dom 02,1ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 02,1ºC Dom 01,4ºC


----------



## Veterano (30 Nov 2012 às 08:33)

Veterano:
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb 01,5ºC Dom -01,7ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb 01,2ºC Dom -02,0ºC 
Luzim : Sáb 00,9ºC Dom -01,5ºC 
Arouca: Sáb 00,2ºC Dom -01,4ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 01,3ºC Dom -00,4ºC 
Figueira CR: Sáb 00,8ºC Dom -00,3ºC 
Oeiras: Sáb 08,1ºC Dom 05,4ºC 
Redondo: Sáb 02,2ºC Dom 01,7ºC 
Zambujeira: Sáb 07,3ºC Dom 03,6ºC 
Areeiro: Sáb 04,2ºC Dom 02,5ºC


----------



## Prof BioGeo (30 Nov 2012 às 14:23)

*Prof BioGeo*
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb 00,5ºC Dom -01,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb 01,0ºC Dom -01,9ºC
Luzim: Sáb 00,9ºC Dom -01,0ºC
Arouca: Sáb 02,0ºC Dom 00,0ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 02,5ºC Dom 01,0ºC
Figueira CR: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom -02,6ºC
Oeiras: Sáb 07,3ºC Dom 06,1ºC
Redondo: Sáb 03,4ºC Dom 00,7ºC
Zambujeira: Sáb 06,0ºC Dom 04,5ºC
Areeiro: Sáb 04,0ºC Dom 03,1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2012 às 15:11)

ecobcg
Lamas de Mouro: Sáb 01,3ºC Dom -01,5ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -00,8ºC Dom -01,6ºC 
Luzim : Sáb 03,0ºC Dom 01,5ºC 
Arouca: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom -02,0ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sáb 06,3ºC Dom 04,5ºC 
Figueira CR: Sáb 02,0ºC Dom 01,1ºC 
Oeiras: Sáb 10,5ºC Dom 08,9ºC 
Redondo: Sáb 02,4ºC Dom 01,6ºC 
Zambujeira: Sáb 09,6ºC Dom 07,5ºC 
Areeiro: Sáb 02,1ºC Dom 03,6ºC


----------



## David sf (30 Nov 2012 às 15:33)

Fecha o período de submissão de apostas.

Segue o apanhado das 32 apostas submetidas, se alguém encontrar algum erro é só dizer (o valor a vermelho acima é o coeficiente de penalização, sendo 1,0 para quem não tem penalização e 1,2 para quem tem 20% de penalização):







E a média das apostas:


----------



## DaniFR (30 Nov 2012 às 17:48)

Falta a minha aposta.


----------



## David sf (30 Nov 2012 às 17:56)

DaniFR disse:


> Falta a minha aposta.



Corrigido.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Nov 2012 às 22:54)

Eu ontem escrevi a minha aposta aqui neste tópico e alguém a apagou, preciso que alguem me esclareça o porque de me a terem apagado.


----------



## vitamos (30 Nov 2012 às 23:26)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eu ontem escrevi a minha aposta aqui neste tópico e alguém a apagou, preciso que alguem me esclareça o porque de me a terem apagado.



Miguel96:

Neste fórum temos um registo de todos os posts submetidos, se estes forem apagados esse registo é visível. Fizeste a tua aposta nas temperaturas máximas e ela está lá visível. Se neste tópico a tua aposta não aparece é porque, por qualquer motivo (erro na submissão, queda momentânea do servidor...) a tua mensagem não foi submetida por motivos que, obviamente, nos são alheios. Obviamente que um dia depois não podemos fazer nada quanto a isso... se no mesmo dia tivessses exposto o problema, obviamente que da nossa parte havia compreensão para voltares, naturalmente, a submeter a tua aposta.


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2012 às 09:16)

Temperaturas mínimas registadas sábado:






Classificação parcial de sábado:


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2012 às 13:01)

Ena, acertei em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo , Oeiras e Redondo não tiveram muito longe, mas na Zambujeira foi um desastre e mais alguns desastres.


----------



## meteo (2 Dez 2012 às 15:30)

E a Zambujeira tudo levou...    Nunca pensei que descesse tanto...

Erro superior a 5ºC,nessa estação. De resto até correu bem.


----------



## manchester (3 Dez 2012 às 11:20)

Verificando os resultados parciais de Sábado, não deveria ser o *participante 29 Criz0r* a ocupar a liderança com diferença de 9,9? Pelo que vejo não tem penalização 
Se assim for, peço desculpa ao lider provisório


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2012 às 12:18)

manchester disse:


> Verificando os resultados parciais de Sábado, não deveria ser o *participante 29 Criz0r* a ocupar a liderança com diferença de 9,9? Pelo que vejo não tem penalização
> Se assim for, peço desculpa ao lider provisório



Tens toda a razão, peço desculpa ao *Criz0r*, era ela quem liderava ontem, houve um erro na fórmula do Excel (juro que o erro não foi propositado para eu ficar à frente).

Se mais algum membro detectar algum erro na sua pontuação, agradeço que o diga, há muitas apostas e é complicado de verificar todas as células da folha de Excel.

Logo à noite, serão apresentados os resultados finais das mínimas e do resultado global do concurso (máximas + mínimas).


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2012 às 13:34)

Mais tarde serão publicados os resultados mais detalhadamente, mas fica aqui um avanço das classificações finais:

Mínimas de domingo:

*1	criz0r	        9,2*
2	Stormy	9,5
3	Jorge_scp	10,5

Global das mínimas:

*1	criz0r	        19,1*
2	Jorge_scp	21,8
3	rozzo	        23,0

Global de todo o concurso (Máximas e mínimas):

*1	Jorge_scp	38,4*
2	rozzo	        41,3
3	David sf	43,2


Parabéns então ao vencedor, *Jorge_scp*, já repetente nestas andanças, bem como ao já habitual segundo classificado, *rozzo*, e a todos os outros participantes no concurso.

Igualmente de destaque a excelente participação do *criz0r *nas mínimas, fica a curiosidade de saber o que aconteceria na classificação global caso também tivesse apostado nas máximas.


----------



## criz0r (3 Dez 2012 às 15:37)

Não tem qualquer problema David, mesmo que tivesse ficado em 2º ou em ultimo o que interessa é participar  . 
Quanto há minha não participação nas máximas foi simplesmente um lapso da minha parte que não reparei no tópico do mesmo mas fica a promessa que da próxima vez irei participar com todo o gosto e já agora um muito obrigado e os meus parabéns a todos os que participaram/organizaram o concurso. Que venham mais


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2012 às 20:52)

Como prometido, aqui ficam os resultados. Em primeiro lugar, as mínimas registadas:







A classificação parcial de domingo:






A classificação global das mínimas:


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2012 às 20:53)

E finalmente, o resultado global do concurso, somando a pontuação das máximas com a das mínimas:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2012 às 20:58)

Bem, 2 dos 3 membros do pódio são os mesmos que ficaram nos 3 primeiros no concurso das máximas, o que se conclui que não é mera sorte, é já conhecimento, os meus parabéns ao *Jorge_scp*, *rozzo* e *David sf*.

Como tinha dito:


Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu regressei ao Top10
> 
> Mas parece que no das mínimas já não vou poder dizer o mesmo


Concretizou-se mesmo, fiquei em 15º, mas fiquei a mais de meio da tabela, mas afinal, o que importa é participar

Abraços


----------



## ecobcg (3 Dez 2012 às 21:07)

Bolas! Grande queda! desta vez nem cheguei ao top20. 
Para a proxima não utilizo os outputs dos modelos gfs/MeteoPT 
Parabéns ao vencedor e a todos os participantes


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Dez 2012 às 21:24)

Ganhar um concurso destes pela segunda vez não é fácil, confesso que não estava à espera! Parabéns ao Rozzo, ao David e a todos os participantes. Só com a participação de todos isto faz sentido. Também parece-me que os resultados do pessoal tem vindo a melhorar com os concursos, o que prova que isto também serve para se ir aprendendo qualquer coisa!



ecobcg disse:


> Para a proxima não utilizo os outputs dos modelos gfs/MeteoPT



Uma das minhas bases principais é essa, mas levo mais factores e informações em conta. Só isso definitivamente não chega!


----------



## meteo (3 Dez 2012 às 21:38)

Parabéns a todos os participantes neste jogo de apostas bem engraçado.
E parabéns ao vencedor! 
Eu falhei pouco nas apostas,mas em 2 apostas,falho logo por 4/5ºC  
Uma palavra especial ao Rozzo que ou fica em 1º,ou em 2º sempre! Fantástico.
Venham mais.


----------



## João Sousa (3 Dez 2012 às 21:49)

Boa noite,
Bom desde já quero expressar o meu regozijo, pela minha classificação - superou as minhas expectativas. Nas mínimas, as coisas até correram muito bem, agora nas máximas, foi qualquer coisa que se aproxime a uma hecatombe.
Na minha projecção tomei como pressuposto uma percepção muito pessoal, a de que este evento seria apenas um projecto de evento. 
Finalmente, quero também manifestar as minhas felicitações a todos os participantes, mormente ao vencedor.Apraze-me perguntar "para quando o próximo?"

Um grande abraço
JCS


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2012 às 22:34)

Boas

Foi a minha estreia neste concurso de apostas, até nem correu muito mal.
Gostei  deste "jogo" ,achei o bastante interessante,venham mais.
Parabéns aos vencedores/participantes.

Abraço pessoal.


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2012 às 14:23)

Fiquei satisfeito com a minha prestação nas máximas em que fiquei em 4º nas mínimas a coisa correu bastante pior, no total fiquei em *9º* nada mau. Sinto mais dificuldades nas mínimas pois  as inversões térmicas são tramadas e quando não conheço a realidade das estações o erro pode ser de mais de 4 ou 5ºC.

Parabéns a todos os participantes e à moderação . Da próxima vez podíamos fazer aposta também para os valores da precipitação se for caso disso.


----------



## rozzo (4 Dez 2012 às 16:29)

Muitos parabéns ao *Jorge_SCP*. Vencer por mais que uma vez mostra claramente que sabe o que faz, e dilui completamente o factor sorte que existe inerente a resultados em participações isoladas em "jogos" como este, ou seja, mostra muita consistência nas suas previsões ao longo destes concursos todos já!
 

Da minha parte também me dou por bastante contente, já percorri os lugares todos do pódio, e das minhas participações apenas uma fiquei fora dele, portanto também acho que já me posso colocar fora da sorte ocasional!
E até fiquei acima do que esperava ao começar a ver as observações reais em certas estações, em especial as do NE, que me tramaram um bom bocado, e também a que eu próprio escolhi (Oeiras)! 


Parabéns a todos os participantes, e também uma palavra ao *David sf* pela sua pachorra para organizar isto, e também aos que ficaram nos primeiros 5 lugares, pois penso serem todos nomes já recorrentes em lugares cimeiros!

Venha o próximo, de preferência com muito mais frio!


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2012 às 18:04)

5º lugar desta vez.

As mínimas da Zambujeira ditaram de imediato o meu afastamento da liderança. E até pensei que fosse ficar bem mais para baixo. O bom disto é que se até então essa era uma estação que me passava ao lado, a partir de agora vou ficar bem mais atento.
E continuo a defender que este tipo de concursos nos despertam para o conhecimento de micro-climas aqui e ali.

De resto, muitos parabéns ao *Jorge_scp*, que se tem mostrado um verdadeiro pró, e aos restantes membros do pódio, que se mantém firmes na liderança.
Obrigado ainda ao David pelo trabalho na organização.


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Dez 2012 às 19:58)

AnDré disse:


> 5º lugar desta vez.
> 
> As mínimas da Zambujeira ditaram de imediato o meu afastamento da liderança. E até pensei que fosse ficar bem mais para baixo. O bom disto é que se até então essa era uma estação que me passava ao lado, a partir de agora vou ficar bem mais atento.
> E continuo a defender que este tipo de concursos nos despertam para o conhecimento de micro-climas aqui e ali.
> ...



Obrigado, também tens feito excelentes concursos e és dos mais consistentes, a par do David e do Rozzo! 

Fui eu que escolhi a Zambujeira, uma estação que até conheço razoavelmente, mas mesmo assim foi onde tive piores resultados. É um local de inversões fortes (não tão fortes como Aljezur), mas no Sábado julguei que o vento não deixasse a mínima descer tanto. Enganei-me. Já no Domingo, previ uma inversão, mas acabou por ser mais forte que o que julgava.

Faltava-me agradecer também aos moderadores e ao David pela organização do concurso.


----------



## meteo (4 Dez 2012 às 20:29)

rozzo disse:


> Parabéns a todos os participantes, e também uma palavra ao *David sf* pela sua pachorra para organizar isto, e também aos que ficaram nos primeiros 5 lugares, pois penso serem todos nomes já recorrentes em lugares cimeiros!
> 
> Venha o próximo, de preferência com muito mais frio!



Acho que foi a primeira vez que fiquei nos 10 primeiros. Mas de resto sim,os outros que ficaram até ao quinto lugar é o normal,só trocam as posições. 
E já agora também agradecer a quem organiza isto,sem duvida. Grande trabalhão


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2012 às 23:21)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Fui eu que escolhi a Zambujeira, uma estação que até conheço razoavelmente, mas mesmo assim foi onde tive piores resultados. É um local de inversões fortes (não tão fortes como Aljezur), mas no Sábado julguei que o vento não deixasse a mínima descer tanto. Enganei-me. Já no Domingo, previ uma inversão, mas acabou por ser mais forte que o que julgava.



Ah, então foste tu! 

Estou a brincar. Como disse, foi um _abre olhos_!
Uma estação que também merecia uma chamada é Colares. Que é para ver se me enterro mais um bocadinho. eheh!


----------

